# Cryptosporidium



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Has anyone had any dealings with this infecting there reps, if so could you please PM me.


----------



## osmotic (May 5, 2006)

Hi Fazer.

No experience of this personally but it was only today I was reading about crypto and reptiles.

Any use?

Genetic Diversity of Cryptosporidium spp. in Captive Reptiles -- Xiao et al. 70 (2): 891 -- Applied and Environmental Microbiology

cheers

Os


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks os

had a read of quite a bit of stuff on net, none looks at all promising.

Should know results tomorrow of possible infected Geckos.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck mate, hope you get the all clear.........


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

good luck mate ill have my thingers crossed for u 
good luck dan


----------



## osmotic (May 5, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Thanks os
> 
> had a read of quite a bit of stuff on net, none looks at all promising.
> 
> Should know results tomorrow of possible infected Geckos.


Any news mate?


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the translation through Google of an article I made in French on Cryptosporidia and Coccidia.Hope this helps,remember i don't have time to do a man-made translation.

_Dangerous protozooses for your reptiles: Cryptosporidiose and Coccidioses, by H. Saint Dizier and L. Lieury. The coccidioses and the cryptosporidiose are parasitoses of the digestive tract, and in particular of the small intestine and stomach, affecting the reptiles, mainly the sauriens, ophidiens and tortoises resulting from importation. These parasitoses intern are caused by a family of protozoa, the coccidies. They are unicellular organizations of small size (Cryptosporidium parvum, 4-5 µm, Isospora sp., < 10µm). They are very resistant micro-organisms: in the absence of host to be parasitized, they are enkystent and been able to survive of the months in “lethargy”. These cysts resist bleach, bactericides and disinfecting traditional. They can also survive the dryness, cold or with the hot seasons. They are transmitted by the excrements of contaminated animals (frequent at the time of importation when many reptiles are piled up in cases), the water of drink or pulverized, a contaminated prey, hands which touched the excrements of a patient or a patient, the spores are also diffused very well by the air, considering their small size and their infinitesimal mass. Incubation lasts on average 5 to 20 days. Symptoms: The symptoms of the coccidiose and the cryptosporidiose are very similar: régurgitations of preys (which are once régurgitées very pathogenic, container of great quantities of spores) and diarrhoeas, often accompanied by blood in the saddles. A cryptosporidiose or a coccidiose badly diagnosed can pass for an amoebiasis to Entamoeba invadens, the amoeba of the reptiles. Once declared, the evolution of the disease is fast, also causing a loss of weight. A sign which must worry is the presence of blood in the saddles and/or not digested pieces of preys. The saddles are in general rather soft but not inevitably liquids, and malodorous. them coccidioses: To take with serious, they are contagious parasitoses. The spores seem less resistant than those of the cryptosporidiose, a washing of the hands before and after handling of contaminated animals, their preys and of their environment is imperative. An animal in good health will not show the first symptoms immediately. In case of doubt, to spread out a little excrement over a blank paper: one will then see appearing a red colouring dark, sign of the presence of blood. The coccidies destroy the intestinal mucous membrane gradually, and, if they are present in too great number, end up causing perforations and haemorrhages mortals. The animal immediately does not cease feeding (obs. sea-green. on of Uroplatus sikorae), can even show a completely normal appetite. Then, the appetite is affected, the animal maîgrit quickly and is dehydrated because of the diarrhoeas. Contrary to an amoebiasis, the coccidiose is not accompanied by pus in the saddles (masses blanchâtres). If the disease is treated, it is not necessarily mortal: I (H. Saint Dizier) thus could durably stabilize a trio parasitized of U. sikorae, make them carry out a completely normal life and even to reproduce them. However, guard should be taken to follow irreproachable rules of hygiene not to transmit it to its other animals: not to give a prey to others which would have remained in terrarium of the patients, to quarantine the patients, preferably in another part that that where its other animals are, to disinfect after each contact with contaminant matters (water, preys régurgitées, dejections). A terrarium simple to clean and furnished with sopalin or newspaper daily changed will act as place of forty. Here, photograph of a widespread coccidie in the reptiles, Isospora sp.: The coccidioses of the reptiles affect neither the human being, nor other mammals: the coccidies of the dog or the cat are specific to these animals. In the same way, there are barriers of species making that the coccidies affecting a species or a group of species will not affect others of them. In the doubt, better is however worth to leave the principle than any reptile or sick Amphibian can contaminate another of them. it cryptosporidiose: Here Cryptosporidium parvum, the agent of this disease (x800): This protozoon, is unaware of the barriers of species to him: it affects indifferently human, reptiles, fish, birds, other mammals, causing for example devastations in the birds and young calves. - At the man, it gives vomiting, diarrhoeas, fever moderated, headaches, feeling of thirst during ten days, and is very invalidating but nondangerous. The most serious cases can require a hospitalization. The treatment symptomatic and anti-protozoique, is primarily based on sulphamides and drugs anti-nauseas, anti-diarrheal, and an important rehydration (it is essential to drink much water, of tea, but not of fruit juice during the disease, and to avoid the dairy products and the crudenesses). The infants, the very old people, the immuno-depressed people (sick of the AIDS, patients having undergone a Clerc's Office and taking immunosuppressive medications anti-rejections), are they more serious cases, being able to present complications with a considerable vital risk. To a subject in good health, the cryptosporidiose can pass for gastro-enteritis virulent and longer than the average. An intense and persistent tiredness can last several weeks after the infection. - In the reptiles and Amphibians, C. parvum evolves/moves quickly and almost always causes the death of the subject infected in the few days which follow the first symptoms. It is a true plague, able to decimate a whole breeding. Some individuals are naturally immunized and will not develop the disease (case probable of Phelsuma laticauda female of L. Lieury, however in direct contact with the male which died about it). Certain reptiles can be carrying healthy this germ (in particular, geckonidés, tortoises and colubridés of Madagascar, Central Asia and Southeast Asia) (Source: Pr. H. Hjelling, University of Aarhus, Denmark). C. parvum acts then as commensal, i.e. as a normal member of the digestive flora of the animal, and develops to become pathogenic only under the effect of an important stress, of another pathology, unsuited conditions of maintenance, ect. Death is almost always inevitable as of the appearance of the symptoms, and the striking down anguish. The evolution is much faster than a coccidiose. L.Lieury thus lost 8 sauriens and ophidiens in 2 weeks, out of 12 reptiles, and the 4 survivors should be still there only by drastic and energetic measurements. A couple of varanidés initially carrying disseminated, undoubtedly by the air, the spores, and undoubtedly reached all terrariums, and also killed of the mammals living in the vicinity (guinea-pigs). 4 people living in the house, whose young a 3 year old child and half, contacted all the disease. This pathology, at some geckonidés, (Eublepharis macularius) is accompanied by a spot noirâtre extending on the abdomen, to differentiate however from the liver which one normally sees by transparency. Important: it is enough to 30 ookystes of C. parvum to cause the disease at a healthy subject. The more the sick subject will have received a significant initial number of spores, the more the disease will be consequently dangerous, striking down and rapid in evolution, and the more quickly the contagion will be done. The case of the monitors of L. Lieury, brought back from Hamm and probably resulting from the breeding of a not very scrupulous person having a bad hygiene of its room of breeding and receiving a flow of animals of origin more than doubtful, is a strong and extreme example of the disease, with more than 200 spores/mm3 found in the saddles of the monitors which are the vectors of origin of the epidemic of which it was victim. Disease prevention: - To better be wary of the subjects presented like NC during any acquisition, if the origin is doubtful or suspect, is worth to give up the purchase. - Systematically to practise forty very newcomer, whatever its origin (NC, imported, farming…) preferably in another part that that where the other reptiles of the house are kept, far from the preys of breeding (alive insects, rats, mouse) and other domestic animals. - Not to let the children handle an animal in quarantine. it terrarium will contain the bare essential, with sopalin or newspaper as a substrate, but will respect the parameters of temperature and hygroscopy necessary to the species. - Not to mix the drink water of animals in quarantine with those already established, not to give a prey refused by an animal in quarantine in another terrarium. - Systematically to make only practise as of the arrival an analysis of saddles with parasitologic research for very newcomer (in veterinary laboratory, in France there is of them at least one by department, cost of the analysis: 12 with 20€ according to places'). - Systematic Washing of the hands, not to eat, drink or smoke while one occupies oneself of a sick animal or in quarantine, also valid with the others. What to make in the event of contamination proven by coccidies or cryptospores? - A characteristic of these protozoa is to be to 4 sporozoites and to be able enkyster, including in the digestive tract of the host. Once enkystés, these parasites, like known as higher, resist almost all. In addition, no treatment eliminates totality from the spores in the digestive tract of the infested host. Therefore, even treated, the disease returns per periods. On my Uroplatus sikorae, the symptoms made their reappearance every 3-4 months, and I was to thus treat again. (H. Saint Dizier). After each episode, a new analysis of saddles is practised to see, on veterinary opinion, if the treatment must be continued, if there would remain a too great number of ookystes coccidiens. It Flagyl® alone (métronidazole) is only not very effective, or at all, a coccidiose or a cryptosporidiose counters (obs.pers.+ councils of my veterinary surgeon). He possibly can, on veterinary opinion, being used in conjunction with the principal treatment. He will help inter alia maintaining the appetite of the patient on a sufficient level, to prevent that the animal “is not inserted”. - A good rehydration is imperative for the survival of the sick animal, which loses much water via the saddles and the régurgitations. L. Lieury used a mixed aqueous solution composed for one liter of water, a spoon with coffee of salt and two soup spoons of caster sugar well diluted, added with minerals (Calcium Virbac® Reptiles) and vitamins, for these last they are useful only if the animal feeds (Vitamins Virbac® Reptiles with small amounts). An aqueous solution of the type Fortol ® can moreover be used at the carnivore or the insectivorous one which ceased feeding. The aqueous solution is given to the syringe, and of the normal drink water is left at disposal of the animal, in the form which is appropriate best for the species (saucer of water, spray water on the walls and the decoration of terrarium, drips of the chameleons…). it basic treatment consists of derived from sulphamides. For the large animals, such of the monitors or boidés several kilos, one will be able to use of syrup Bactrim® children (Sulfaméthoxazole, Triméthoprime). The posology of Bactrim® for the reptiles is of 4ml/kg reptile the first day, then 1,5 ml/kg then, during 7 days. The best product remains however Ocecoxil® (sulfadiméthoxine and pyriméthamine) with 60 mg/kg of live weight, one day out of 2 during 3 to 5 weeks, usually used for the coccidioses and cryptosporidioses of the birds and the small mammals (rodent, rabbits…). Attention with the surdoses: these drugs containing sulphamides are extremely toxic for the kidneys of the reptiles and would be likely to be the cause of critical renal blockings. animal seemingly healthy but exposed them to the contamination can receive a weaker amount of Ocecoxil® with 40mg/kg of live weight, according to the same protocol. This avoided me (L. Lieury) doubtless the loss of a couple of Heterodon nasicus and a Python regius, whereas my other animals were infected. -Mieux vaut faire euthanasier un animal sévèrement atteint,il a très peu de chances de survie et risque de contaminer d'autres reptiles_


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

_- Medical measurements and of decontamination are essential. Unfortunately, in the case of the cryptosporiodiose, like known as higher, disinfecting bactericides, Javel and others are little or not effective. Here what I (L. Lieury) undertook and who allowed to limit mortality, saving some reptiles of the hecatomb which would have doubtless killed them without that. - All substrates of the thrown and replaced sick animals. - Passage of the terrariums with the UVC (wavelength of ultraviolet ray which kills any living organism), in the form of tube neon, attention to carry safety goggles or to bring the tube into service in an enclosure out of glass closed. The exposure of the artificial elements of decoration and terrariums is done uninterrupted during 48 hours. It is necessary to take guard in the shades, and that each object receives from every angle this radiation, to turn over it to the need. One finds these tubes in certain specialists in lighting and in ray hardware or in the stores specialized in agriculture. They function on ballasts like traditional neons UV. - to throw any natural plant being in or close to infected terrariums. - to throw any prey presents during the infection (frozen rodents, alive insects…); if a breeding of alive rodents is present, better is worth the euthanasier and to throw them in a bag sealed with the dustbin. - wearing of latex gloves of single use at the time of the care to the sick animals. - port of a blouse or protective clothing during the care, passed with the UVC then and/or put to boil (90-100°C). - for débarasser of the spores in the part, on the pieces of furniture, nets curtain and clothing: to make burn shelves of suffers in the suceptibles parts to contain spores, with the need in all the house, any windows closed, during one hour, to carry a wet linen on the nose and the mouth and to move away animal, children and other people, the wearing of safety goggles is also highly advised. To air then into large and to use paper of Arménie to drive out the odor of suffer. - To use for the solid objects, in addition to the UVC, one cleaning vapor if one has some at home, for the decorations and terrariums. them objects out of metal (grips of nourrissage…) can be sterilized with the flame. - To make boil the white linen and nets curtain being able to contain spores. To wash all the remainder of the linen at the highest possible temperatures, in lower part of 60°C, to pass to the UVC. - To throw in a hermetic bag, while handling with disposable gloves, the régurgitées preys. - to entrust the corpses of the victims to the veterinary surgeon, who will make them incinerate, in hermetically closed bags. These parasitoses, in particular the transmissible cryptosporidiose with the man and the other animals, are not to take with light and can very quickly decimate all your reptiles and pets. Measurements above can seem extreme, but only the vapors of suffers, the vapor or strong heat (60°C and +), and rays UVC will come to end in the environment close to that to the sick reptiles. At the time of the declaration of the cryptosporidiose, and even if your reptiles survive it, it is necessary for treatment: - To remake an analysis of saddles of ALL your healthy animals seemingly 10 to 15 days after the last death, to check if there were not other contaminations, and to continue measurements of disinfection until complete disappearance. - To be conscious that the youthful ones born from carriers of the disease can in their turn of it be carrying and of to mourrir, or contaminate other animals. To know well with which one buys, which one buys (origin of the animals, state medical of the breeding, practical of the stockbreeder), to practise forty and analyses of systematic saddles for very newcomer will avoid you these pathologies which can become the true nightmare of the terrariophiles. While wishing with nobody to have to face one day with these pathologies. L. Lieury and H. Saint Dizier. __________________


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Google translation fun...understand"saddle" as "stools":smile:


----------



## DevilAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

I have recently bought a Rainbow Boa, which was constantly throwing up her food. I have sent in a fecal sample & the outcome is a very high level of cryptosporidium. 

I am currently in contact with somebody who has several years experience with this & will also contact my vet and the laboratory which has examined the fecal sample.

As far as I know, there are 1000s of opinions regarding cryptos but there is no general cure at all 
AFAIK, good results have been achieved with Baycox and Humatin (Paromomycin) but those may not have worked for others

I have two cornsnakes since a  few years which have always been healthy and I hope, that they will not be infected as well


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Is this Crypto a common thing or not really?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

rogerbird said:


> Is this Crypto a common thing or not really?


It's definately not rare. One of those things that people tend to keep quiet so i doubt anyone will ever know just how proliffic it really is.

Nasty though so, while you may not want to, ALLWAYS worth telling people you have/may have it to save others heartache later on.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Initial feedback is that its not crypto, but the two geckos in question are to be retested next week. All my geckos seem to still be 100%, so just waiting out for retests next week.


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Good news on that its not Crypto.

Does anyone know if there is risk of Crypto or other infections that can be passed from humans to our reps.

Such as say your in a pet shop and handle a few reps that could have infections, could you then pass them to your reps when you get home??

Really via just contact with say your cloths as obviously I would wash my hands between touching reps elsewhere before touching mine, as I always do.

Thanks.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Roger its paula 
Yes crypto occysts will attach themselves to clothing and are very hard to kill off.

Bleach has been shown to kill the occysts but with varied results 
If you know of a reptile carrying the occysts its best to wear disposable gloves.

Crypto is fatal to reptiles and we can catch it from them and it will put a person in hospital for weeks its a very nasty

p


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Paula 

A few rep stores I am gonna def avoid in future then. Won't name them but a few are really dirty and just do not look like they take care of reps.

But it is nice to be able to hold diff kinds of reps when you visit them but puts me off now!

Maybe me being paranoid!

Didnt know it was also nasty for humans too!:grin1: 

I take it rep stores dont screen animals before selling them?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

rogerbird said:


> Hi Paula
> 
> A few rep stores I am gonna def avoid in future then. Won't name them but a few are really dirty and just do not look like they take care of reps.
> 
> ...


not many pet shop (rep or otherwise) pay out to have "stock" screened we got our cat as a kitten and he has had FIV from birth.


----------

